# 1.5 Gallon tank (for work)



## wuzpapn (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey, guys. New to the boards. I apologize is this is one of those repetitively asked questions, but I didn't find much in the search function.

Right now I had just my male betta in a 1.5 gallon tank for my work desk. He pretty much just chills for the day. I know they can't have another male betta in there, so what else can I get in there to kind of "lively" the tank up, and also give the betta some companions.

At home I have a 10 gallon tank, and it's basically my (1) male betta, with like 3-4 guppys and mollys. 


Do you guys suggest another guppy for the 1.5 gallon tank, or maybe a ghost shrimp like I've seen some talk about? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I really don't think anything should be added to a 1.5g tank


----------



## wuzpapn (Jan 5, 2012)

I hear ya. It does kind of suck that it's limited for space, but it is for work so I couldn't go all out lol. 

While I'm on the subject, does anyone have good recommendations for weekend feeder? I've been using these white seashell looking things from Wal-Mart that usually last 5-10 days. But it's really for a 10 gallon take for 5-6 fish. Anything smaller for a betta maybe?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Those white seashell things do not work anyways, they just foul up the water. Two days without food is fine for a betta, just feed him an extra pellet when you get back.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Really it would be better just to fast him/her for the weekend. They can go for over a week without food when they're healthy. Those white food things can cause bloat and lower the water quality.

Edit; bettafish15 and I are on the same page it would appear! XD


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

+2 You should just not worry about the weekends, he'll be just fine. 

To "liven" up the tank you can get a couple of natural plants, maybe an anubia and a sword? They are beautiful to look at and the betta will love them! 

Does he have a heater in the tank?? Offices can get pretty cold. I would LOVE to have a betta on my desk but I'm not sure it's allowed in my company.


----------



## wuzpapn (Jan 5, 2012)

You guys might be right. Usually the temp is right at the top of the yellow segment in the thermometer. I'll try to get a 2-5 gallon heater over the weekend. Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll look in to the natural plants also.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

If you can get some live plants, particularly java moss, and maybe some little decorations that are too small for a betta to get into, a pair of ghost shrimp or 3 red cherry shrimp may liven up the tank. They may also get eaten, but if they don't, it would be cool.  They have a tiny bioload, so I don't think it would hurt.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

What has worked for me...
I have a 2 gallon Speck on my work desk with a very nice, very healthy betta in it.
For tank mates he has one Amano shrimp and a nerite snail. His little buddies keep the tank clean. He also has live plants but you will need good light for that. Marino Balls are a good addition as they help water conditions and don't require any special lighting. The shrimp like to clean them too.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marimo You can get them at Petsmart, Amazon or Ebay.
I don't know what kind of 1.5 gallon container you have him in but I may be able to recommend some good lighting if you want to keep live plants. I have tried a few. lol


----------

